

Programming is not a craft (2011) - bontoJR
http://dannorth.net/2011/01/11/programming-is-not-a-craft/

======
MichaelCrawford
I don't agree by any means that programming is not a craft.

He gives the example of plumbing; if you don't think that plumbing is a craft,
try spending some time in a building that was installed by plumbers who were
not craftsmen.

The author is mistaken about the notion that software craftsmanship is a waste
because the users don't notice it. Users without a doubt can tell the
difference between well-crafted software and that which is not.

In my specific case, I rescued Working Software from certain bankrupcy, by
fixing my predecessor's broken code in QuickLetter.

